# Need Lowest prices for my first computer rig



## vishvesh098 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello all,

I need help of you all to get lowest prices of the components described as under:

1) Core I5 6500
2) H110 Motherboard
3) 600/650 watts PSU
4) 8 GB single slot DDR4 Ram (got 1 lowest price of Dologix)
5) 1 TB 7200 HDD (Seagate/WD)

Please help me ! & thank you in advance !

P.S. I am from Jamnagar, Gujarat. also i have checked theitdepot, primeabgb. 
Is there any store in nehru place, delhi which ships parts nationwide and also have prices similar to cost to cost ?


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 16, 2016)

Have a look at theitwares.com. I think they are cheapest online shop.


----------



## vishvesh098 (Feb 17, 2016)

ok. I will definitely take it in to my consideration.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Feb 23, 2016)

I buy my PC parts from SMC International. As this is the best shop to buy PC components in Nehru Place New Delhi. You can check there website for PC part prices: Smc International


----------



## Pferdestarke (Mar 26, 2016)

I'd like to shout and say that walk-in-store purchase would turn out to be cheaper any day provided you've chosen the right place. 

Recently purchased my rig from CTC Secunderabad after comparing prices from online vendors. I've saved about 2600 INR by opting for in-store purchase plus you would not miss the hands-on purchase experience.

Just my two cents!


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jul 4, 2016)

Apart from Amazon, try Primeabgb, MdComputers and TheITDepot for online purchases.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2016)

vishvesh098 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need help of you all to get lowest prices of the components described as under:
> 
> ...



Local prices are always cheaper than online ones.
1) Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
2) Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4700,
3) Antec VP650P -4000,
4) Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 -2500,
5) WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3700.


----------

